# My Rescue Bunny



## MsCityRedGirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Good Morning, A week on Sunday , whilst driving home from work I Spotted somethin next to a very busy main road just off Barton Swing Bridge in Salford. Upon inspection it was this gorgeous Boy. I suspect he has been cruelly dumped due to the fact he would of had to cross a swinging bridge and double junction to where i found him. He is a boy who ive named Boo and so very tame and loving. Could anybdoy tell me what breed he possibly is 


















Thank You,

Louise


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

I am sure he is a gorgeous boy - but without a photo, it might be tricky to identify him!

His name is interesting.  What made you choose Boo?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm also Louise! :eek6::crazy:

Sorry, I can't see the photo.  xx


----------



## tripo (Feb 21, 2013)

hi there, well you have to post a photo so that we can see if we know what breed is you pretty Boo


----------

